# The elephant in the room has a name...



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Who's name we cannot mention.. We all know this brother and have greatly appreciated his contributions to our fine Community. This isn't meant to stir the turds or show blatant disrespect to our mods. But as tribute of thankfulness and thoughtfuless I personally experienced from this generous individual . Thanks Ghost! These will be smoked with honor!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

And the hits keep coming :vs_cool:


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Viva la Ghost!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SLOANER said:


> This isn't meant to stir the turds or show blatant disrespect to our mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing it that way

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Come on guys, stop posting cigar pics on a cigar forum.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

If I can quote the great Mr Burns.....




"Excellent"


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice selection from a great guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

